#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Chögyal Namkhai Norbu Contakt

## Chhyu Dorje

Доброго дня!

Кто-нибудь подскажите пожалуйста личный емайл контакт Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, он часто говорит, что ему можно написать и многие пишут, но найти точный адрес не удалось. В личные сообщения пожалуйста.

Спасибо за помощь!

----------

